# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  خطای Application not instaled هنگام نصب روی گوشی

## aliasghar2

سلام
من یه برنامه کوچیک در حد Hello world نوشتم ولی موقع نصب خطای application not installed رو میده

در صورتی که api 8 رو به عنوان مین تارگت و اندروید 2.2 رو انتخاب کردم گوشی هم HTC WildFire با اندروید 2.2

----------


## aliasghar2

خیلی سرچ کردم انگار هیچ دلیل خاصی واسش وجود نداره

----------


## srfarzad

فایل مانیفست شما مشکلی نداره که نصب نمیشه؟*آموزش اندروید  آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید برنامه نویسی اندروید اندروید استودیو آموزش اندروید استودیو*

----------


## aliasghar2

این فایل main من هست ولی فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.example.my.first.app"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >

    <uses-sdk
        android:minSdkVersion="4"
        android:targetSdkVersion="8" />
    

    <application
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/title_activity_main" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />

                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity android:name=".Second"></activity>
    </application>

</manifest>

----------


## zzyaser

سلام مطالب این سایت ها رو بخون
http://developer.android.com/tools/b...g-eclipse.html
http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html
به این سایتم مراجعه کن
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...n-my-htc-magic

----------

